# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box: Alcatel, Motorola code calculator (94 models) released etc.

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Infinity-Box: Alcatel, Motorola code calculator (94 models) released etc.*  .Bird-S230 8Mb flash chip configuration supported
.unlock code calculation via imei for the next models released:
Alcatel:  MissSixty-1, MissSixty-2, OT-090, OT-103, OT-104, OT-105,  OT-106,  OT-108, OT-109, OT-112, OT-113, OT-140, OT-150, OT-203,  OT-203E, OT-204,  OT-205, OT-206, OT-208, OT-209, OT-213, OT-214,  OT-216, OT-222, OT-223,  OT-250, OT-252, OT-255, OT-280, OT-300, OT-303,  OT-304, OT-305, OT-306,  OT-311, OT-315, OT-315M, OT-352, OT-355,  OT-356, OT-360, OT-361,  OT-362, OT-363, OT-380, OT-383, OT-455, OT-505,  OT-505K, OT-508, OT-540,  OT-543, OT-565, OT-565K, OT-660, OT-706,  OT-708, OT-800, OT-803,  OT-806, OT-807, OT-808, OT-808M, OT-818,  OT-819, OT-828, OT-900, OT-901,  OT-905, OT-907, OT-B331, OT-F115,  OT-F121, OT-F122, OT-F331, OT-I905,  OT-S122, OT-S215, OT-T255, OT-T355,  OT-V345, OT-V350, OT-V555
Motorola: WX-160, WX-161, WX-180, WX-181, WX-260, WX-265, WX-280, WX-288, WX-290, WX-295
.security area repair improved (24 new firmwares supported)
.firmware database updated  
Discussion thread is here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *GB-Key software activations for Infinity-Box products now available !*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 8 (eight) years (2005 - 2012) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

